# mtnl disconnections or what??



## samudragupta (Apr 3, 2012)

hi friends, i have an mtnl wifi router set up at home. its just a basic Indian brand router. since i have set up wifi i have had loads of issues since 1-2 months.
1) frequent disconnection being the worst followed by slow speeds, even at 2-3-4am at night. is this normal for wifi to behave like this, especially wired connection. 
2) another problem i have is sometimes the adsl light keeps blinking and the internet light on the modem does not light up as a result i cant connect to the internet. if i reboot the modem it may start working or remain the same and start working after 20-30 mins. what does this mean.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 3, 2012)

Both cases, get your line checked. It's line fault


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2012)

The line is at fault. 
Is there lot of disturbance on the phone too? Most probably there is.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks friends... my phone line is clear...also is it necessary to have the computer to troubleshoot for this issue type. this is what mtnl technical guys told me. i dont have a computer and use wifi only on my ipod? they refuse to troubleshoot without a pc.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2012)

check the line. i am sure there is some joint. usually rain water creeps in and rust that part. so phone line is clear but internet gets disconnected or takes long time to connect. 

if you can borrow a laptop from a friend or relative for an hour and check if the problem is with the connection.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks alot friends i will surely check the joints in the line.


----------

